# كيفية تنفيذ الطرق



## عندليب العراق (3 يناير 2010)

- كيفية تنفيذ الطرق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الفيرمة ( طبقة التاسيس ) : وهى التربة الاصلية وفى حالة التاسيس على تربة ضعيفة يتم عمل احلال يتربة من الرمل

توضع متر ويتم غمرها بالماء كل 25 سم والدمك الجيد ثم يتم مقارنة القطاع الطبيعى بالقطاع التصميمى من خلال عمل 

ميزانية شبكية ولتكن 5*5 يتم من خلالها معرفة اماكن القطع و الردم يقوم بذلك الجريدر

بعد ذلك يتم غمر التربة بالماء من خلال خزان الماء 

ودخول الهرسات الخاصة بالترية الكاوتش

ثم مقارنة المناسيب الموجودة بمناسيب التصميمية

يسمح بتفاوت +او - 5. سم

اختبارات تتم على طبقة التاسيس


1- sieve analysis

2- cbr

3- sand cone test


4- L.L , P.L
الادوات المستخدمة خلال هذه المرحلة:

1 
- ميزان القامة 
2- التديوليت
3- الجريدر
4- خزان المياه


تاتى لمرحلة الاساس والاساس المساعد


تاتى الجرارات حجم 50 متر وبها السن بمقاساته المختلفة (6,3,2,1)

وتنزل السن على هيئة اكوام

بقوم الجريدر بفرش السن 

تكون طبقة الاساس + الاساس المساعد 30او 40 سم حسب التصميم

بعد قيام الجريد بفرش السن

يقوم خزان المياه بغمر طبقة الاساس بالمياه

ثم يقوم الجريدر بفتح ( جرات) وتقليب السن فى بعضه اللى على الوش مع اللى تحت حتى تتشبع الطبقة كلها بالماء

وهكذا حتى تتشبع الطبقة بالمياه

يتم دخول الهراس الكاوتش على الطبقة ويراعى ان اخذ 1 سم اعلى من السمك المطلوب لزوم الدمك...

وهكذا دخول خزان المياه ثم بعده بفترة دخول الهرسات ...

يتم عمل اختبار مخروط الرمل للتاكد من تسبة الدمك

يتم عمل ميزانية شبكية للتاكد من ان السمك المطلوب محقق






اختبارات تتم فى هذه المرحلة



1 
- اختبار مخروط الرمل 

2- l.l&p.l

3- sieve analyise

4- los anglos

5- cbr







المعدات والادوات المستخدمة

خزان المياه
الجريدر
هراس الكاوتش
ميزان القامة



بعد التاكد من المناسيب 

يتم رش mco طبقة التشريب

بواسطة عربة الرش ( الاتانير) بمعدل 1.5 كجم/ سم2

وفى درجة حرارة لاتقل عن 150 C

فائدة طبقة التشريب :

1- ربط طبقة الاساس مع الطبقة التالية لها ( الرابطة)

2- حتى يتم تشريب الفرغات بين طيقة الاساس بmco و هى مادة متوسطة التطاير medium curing من مشتقات الاسفلت فتمنع تسلل المياه الى طيقة الاساس
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ان شاء الله نتناول كيفية تنفيذ (الطبقة الرابطة)...



تاتى العربات 50 طن ( الكبيرة) او 36 ( طن) الصغيرة ...

وتدخل امام الفينشر .... يقوم الفينشر بدفعها الى الامام وهى تفرغ بداخه الاسقلت ( الحلة)...

يقوم بتقليب الاسفلت داخل ( الحلة)....

ثم فرشه ( اقصى عرض 6 متر ) يستطيع فرشه ....فى الغالب( يفرش 4 متر) وذلك بواسطة مندلة اسفل الفينشر...

يتم ضبط المندلة على السمك المطلوب فى الغالب من ( 3 الى 6 )سم حسب التصميم

ويمكن بواسطة (مجاس) التاكد من السمك...

ما يقوم الفينشر برصفه تسمى ( باندة)...

بعد الانتهاء من ( الباندة) ...بحوالى 15 دقيقة ...يقوم هراس ( الحجر) ...بعملية الدمك ( وش واحد)

ثم يتم فرش ( الباندة ) المجاورة لها ...

وهنا ياتى دور العمالة ( الكراك ) ....بتسوية الباندات معا ...(الشواك) بعملية (تنعيم ) اللحامات...

ويقوم الهراس مباشرة بالدخول على اللحامات لضمان التراكب بينهم ...ويراعى تنعيم اللحامات

فى حالة مضى يوم على فرش الباندة و الاستكمال فى يوم لاحق ...

يتم قطع 10 الى 15 سم بواسطة (المنشار ) من الاسفلت فى اتجاه اللحام ... والتاكد من عموديته وسمكه ...

ثم يتم رش rc مادة لاصقة بين الباندة القديمة والجديدة...

وهكذا تتم عملية فرش الطبقة الرابطة ....

ويتم دخول الهراسات ( ويراعى ترك 1سم ) اكبر من السمك لعملية الدمك ...

تتوقف الهراسات فى حالة عدم ظهور ( ريجة)...

الريجة: عبارة عن اثار الهراس داخل الاسفلت 

الحمد لله انتهينا من كيفية تنفيذ الطبقة الرابطة ...
ان شاء الله المرة القادمة والاخيرة كيفية تنفيذ السطحية

المعدات المستخدمة :


1 - عربات النقل

2- الفينشر 

3- هراس ( الحجر)

4- المنشار

5- العمالة ( كراك و شواك)




نستكمل كيفية تنفيذ الطرق


اخر مرحلة فى الطرق ( الطبقة السطحية)

قبل البدء فى تنفيذ الطيقة السطحية يجب ربطها مع الطبقة الرابطة ....وهذا يتم بواسطة رش rc0...

وهى ترش على الطبقة الرايطة ويراعى الاتى:

1- يتم تنظيف الطبقة الرابطة جيدا ويتم ذلك بواسطة ( المكنسة)

2- يتم رش مادة rc0وهى مادة سريعة التطاير بمعدل 1 كجم / م2 بواسطة ( الاتانير) وتكون فى درجة حرارة 100 

يتم فرش الطبقة السطحية مثل الرابطة تماما ولكنها ...تكون انعم من الرابطة وذلك حتى لاتسمح بتصريف الماء 

ولا بقل درجة حرارة الاسفلت عن 100 درجة مئوية ...تقاس بواسطة ترمومتر ...

بعد الانتهاء من فرش السطحية ...

يقوم هراس العجل بالدخول عليها ...من اجل التلميع والتسوية و التثيبت...
:63:


----------



## عدنان مظلوم (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا للاخ همام ورد على موضوعه
ومع ان الطرق هي احد فروع الهندسة المدنية الا انه خصصت لها موسوعة خاصة تحت عنوان ( هندسة المساحة والطرق ) ويفضل نقل الموضوع اليها.

وشكرا جزيلا

:82:


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## zereen (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (8 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك الجامد
بس انا عايز اعرف التوتال استيشن فين مهامه في الطرق
شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوهشوم (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي همام في اعمال الطرق لا تؤخذ الارض الطبيعيه كشبكيه
بل كمقاطع عرضيه كل 20 او 25 متر
وتوخذ مقاطع اضافيه بمسافات اقل عند كل تغير
ماذا يعني الهرسات الخاصة بالترية الكاوتش
ارجو الافاده


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الجميلة
المهندس/الشاعر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

ممكن التوضيح هرسات الكاوتش


----------



## body55 (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات الجميلة.....................................


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي عدنان مظلوم ترى الطرق هي من اختصاص المساح حصراً والمهندس المدني عليه المواصفات الخاصة بالمواد على ماأعتقد


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع جميل وقيم 
باراك الله فيك 
ونتمني ان نري جديد مشاركتك القيمة


----------



## م.محمد عمران (24 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل جدًا لكن ينقصه الدعم بالصور والتجميع في ملف وورد أو pdf أما بالنسبة لحصر أعمال الطرق على المساح وحصر المهندس في المواصفات فهذا فيه نظر.


----------



## body55 (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب وفقك الله فيها
و يعطيك العافية..تحياتى.......................................


----------



## africano800 (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hebabashandy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك اللة خير
لو سمحت المفروض ادخل الهراس على الطبقة عند درجة حرارة كام بالضبط
ولو وجدت ان الاسفلت مشقق هل دة عيب فى الخلطة ولا الهراس دخل وهى ساخنة ولا عيب فى طبقة الاساس
شكرا جزيلالالالالالا


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Shurouq (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي همام .. ارجو ان تكون مصطلحاتك اما بالعربية الفصيحة او شائعة لانها صعبة بعض الشيء على اللهجات الاخرى.. دعائي بالخير لكل محبي الخير


----------



## Shurouq (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الجبوري
المساح لكشف الطريق وعمل البروفايل اما المدني فتخصصه تصميم الطريق وليس المواصفات فقط كما تعتقد فهناك مادة كاملة تدرس في المرحلة الرابعة هي الطرق .. وعلى العموم فالهندسة فريق عمل وهذا اجمل ما فيها.


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود جميل والله


----------



## يعرب نبيل معلا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم الموضوع رائع .... ولكن يشوبه اختلاف اللهجات بين الدول العربية ... لذلك اقترح وضع اسم الألة باللغة الانكليزية أو صورة للألة ... فلم أفهم ما معني الهراس مثلاً .... ولكن الموضوع جيد لذلك وجب الشكر


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الهراس يطلق عليه في بعض الدول العربيه كالسعودية ( المدحلة ) و ايضا يسمي ( الرصاصه )


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

و الهراس الكاوتش يطلق علية في بعض الدول العربيه ( مدحلة كفرات )
و الهراس الحجر يطلق عليه في بعض الدول العربيه ( مدحله حديد )
اما الفينيشر يطلق عليه في بعض الدول العربيه ( فراده الاسفلت )
و بالنسبة لل m.c.0 فيستخدم في معظم الدول العربيه m.c.1
و بالنسبة لل r.c فيستخدم في معظم الدول العربيه r.c.2

وهذا للايضاح لاخونا الكريم يعرب نبيل


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ كاتب الموضوع وشكرا للاخ م .حسن عبد الهادي لتوضيح المصطلاحات المستخدمه
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وفي كل من يريد نفع الاخرين بعلمه


----------



## حماده الجبالي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## adel104 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم ، يا لها من صفة رائعة أن يتعاون الأخوة في زيادة المعرفة .


----------



## m2m (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكَ الله خيراً كثيراً ,
موضوع قيم ,
ونأكد على ما قاله الزملاء بخصوص المصطلحات ,
وامكانية تدعيم الموضوع بالصور , عندها سيكون متكامل و رائع جداً ..


----------



## ahmadj5 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودعبدالله (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ايها الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## eng.nolaa (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بس اخي لو سمحت اريد اعرف تاثير الوزن النوعي للركام في خلطات الاسفلت؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## علي زغلول (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأسأل الله أن يزيدك في علمك


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (23 يناير 2012)

هراس الكوتش =الرولة (المحلة) المطاطية والتي تستخدم في اساس للاسفلت وايضا تستخدم في طبقة ماقبل الاساس والله اعلم


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (23 يناير 2012)

(المدحلة)


----------



## snap 10 (23 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه على المعلومات القيمه ديه 
وده رد على بعض الاسئله 
هراس الكاوتش :: المقصود بيه هراس حجر امامى وكاوتش خلفى "" ان شاء الله هصوره بكره فى الموقع وانزله ""
تشريخ الاسفلت :: بيظهر فى الغالب لان طبقه البيز كورس فيها سوسته :: الحل شيل الجزء اللى فيه الشروخ وهات الجريدر وافتح السوسته ورده لما تتهوى :: ولو مستعجل هات اللودر وخليه يشيل الجزء اللى فيه سوسته ويجيب مكانه بيز كورس مندى ونسبه ودكه فى سعتها 
اما ان الطرق تتخص المساح والمهندس يختص فقط بالمواد :: بعض المساحيين بيقوموا بذلك فعلا بيقوموا بالطريق من اوله لاخره وساعتها بنقول على المساح ده انه مساح بروفيشنال اما المهندس فى هذه الحاله بنسميه عندنا فى مصر مهندس على قده 
اما موضوع الطريق بيترفع شبكيه ولا قطاعات 
من المعروف ان الطريق قبل انشاءه بتترفع الارض الطبيعيه كلها شبكيه ثم يقوم المهندس المصمم بتحديد المسار المناسب تبعا للعديد من الشروط​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (23 يناير 2012)

*شكرا .. .. وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع جدااااااااا


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

لو ينفع ترفق بعض الصور يكون احسن


----------



## hero12 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

انا بصراحة شايف ان المساح اخونا ونحترمه جدا لكن احنا كمهندسين مدنى المفرض نعمل كل شغل المساح وهو بسيط


----------



## محمود قدور (1 نوفمبر 2014)

يخطئ من يظن ان الطريق مساحة فقط بل أقول انه قاصر النظر فعمل الطريق هو عمل هندسي بامتياز رغم ان المساحة هي جزء هام و كبير من العمل فبالتأكيد لا يوجد عمل طريق منفصل عن البيئة المجاورة
ان اعمال الطرق هي مزيج من علوم هندسية متعددة و الأقدر على التنسيق بينها هو المهندس مع عدم الانتقاص من دور المساح الذي يلعب الدور الأساسي في العمل و التطبيقات الهندسية في اعمال الطرق تبدأ بأعمال المساحة و لكنها لا تنتهي بها فأعمال مخبر ميكانيك التربة و هندسة المواد و الهيدرولوجيا و الصرف هندسة المرور كلها تتقاطع لتشكل مشروع طريق مع وجود اعمال انشائية في معظم مشاريع الطرق تبدأ من الحماية الخرسانية و تنتهي بالجسور 
كما ان ادارة مشروعات الطرق تتعدى كونها اجهزة مساحة و مناسيب فهي مزيج من حسابات الإنتاجية و هندسة الميكانيك و الاقتصاد الهندسي و حس الخبرة العملية
اقصد مما ورد أعلاه ان المساحة جزء هام جداً من اعمال الطرق و لكنها ليست كل الطريق المهندس هو الأقدر على ربط كل المعلومات أعلاه مع بعضها فلكل دوره و قد يمكن الاستغناء عن مهندس بالموقع في المشاريع الصغيرة و الطرق في البلديات و لكن وجوده يصبح ضرورة كلما كبر المشروع و يصبح لا بد منه في اعمال الطرق السريعة


----------



## bilaltaha82 (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووورين


----------

